# Modelling masking tape and hazard stripes



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I've recently got back into my iron warriors army, and I was trying to find the best way to do hazard stripes on curved surfaces such as shoulder pads or the drum magazine on the chosen. After looking around I found that the best way to go about it would be with masking tape, and I was wondering if the was any masking tape specifically for modelling purposes - as in thin to also use on bolters.

Also does anyone have any idea on how to actually paint the yellow so that its not flat colour I was thinking something like this









I was thinking it was something like golden yellow shaded with seraphim sepia then highlighted back up again? 

Thanks


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I use painter's tape. You can leave it on for as long as you need without worry that it'll bond to the surface (and peel away paint, which is what masking tape will do) or that it'll leave residue when you do take it off.

Before you use Golden Yellow, consider either of these foundation paints: Iyanden Darksun or Tau Sept Ochre. These are the old names, I don't know what they are now. Still, whether it's a white or black basecoat, you'll get good coverage. 

Oh, and here's a sample of what I did sometime ago.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Never used tape before. As for tape, I know some automotive tapes can be real thin, less than 3mm in width. Might be worth looking into. I use a pencil and draw the lines then paint. For yellow I start with a light brown basecoat and work up to a bright yellow. Trying to start from a white base or a black base is frustrating at best. Start with a brown, works perfectly. Worked alright for my vindi...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Tamiya make a range of modelling masking tape. I have a reel of 0.4mm wide tape that I use for this kind of stuff


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

For my GK shields, vehicles, and what not I used clear scotch tape. Worked great and didnt pull the paint up or leave any sticky stuff. Only thing I didnt like (and I'm sure this would apply to ANY tape used) is that because the tape is higher than the actual painted surface (even though it is a tiny amount), if your not carefull it's really easy to make paint ridges when you pull the tape off because the tape made a "bullwark" for the paint to pile up against.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for your help guys, do any of you know where u can get painters tape or the Tamiya 0.4mm stuff, also great pics guys, I'm loving that Vindicator


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I got my painter's tape at Walmart, but I'm assuming Home Depot, Lowe's, and other such retailers would have it. As for the Tamiya's. I don't see them outside of hobby shops. 

And I'll echo Loki1416's warning about paint ridges. I had to do multiple coats to get the yellow opaque (seriously next time I'm doing the yellow first and painting on black stripes) and wound up with ridges. Didn't matter much to me since these were barriers.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I use painters tape for masking big things and I can get that from pretty much any hardware shop.

Tamiya tapes I order online form specialist hobby shops.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The best trick I've found for painting yellow is to start by mixing it with a little purple, this will give you a nice mid brown base to work up to bright yellow with. It sounds like it won't work but stick with it, the results are great. You'll need a lot less purple than yellow because of how the pigments in the two colours are different but aim for a mid brown tone then just add more yellow to the mix as you go. It looks better than just using a sepia shade because your brown base is made up of the same pigments as your highlight so the transitions between shades will be smoother. 
Also Revel make some very nice opaque yellows which are not as bright as the GW ones but are excellent for base coating and then building up a good solid yellow then use GW yellows for highlights.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The last time I did hazard stripes, I basically used unforgiven's method. 
GW had a base cost that works well for this, in the current paint set its "Averland sunset" and it is basically an opaque yellow ochre. And sunburst yellow works wonderfully over it.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for your help guys, I will try your tips, with the ridges if you thin with thinner does thsi reduce the problem? or is it just a matter of trying to get a solid colour in only a couple of layers?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

In my experience it was better to get a good yellow covering the whole intended area, then do the black stripes. 

Typically, you won't need more than one or two coats of black and they can be fairly thin so that shouldn't cause ridging.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Blue low tack masking tape.
Make sure the paint surface is completely dry


----------

